# ratty boy's



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok my 2 boy's are 10 week's this week, i have never had 2 boys from babies, Pei was 14 months when i got him, the girls i had from babies, that was over 5 years ago too, i know they go through a tricky stage where they can become agressive, but they fight, well im not sure thats what i came to ask LOL, they wrestle, till they squeek, as the days go by the squeek's get louder, im not sure who hurts who the most but Alfie's bigger than Timmy, when does it become Proper fighting between them? i never had any problem with my girl's, they'd play fight but that was all, i don't remember them making all the noise. and is it likely they will have to be neutered if the ruff wrestling carries on? Girl's were so much easier LOL

Just noticed the Rodent's forum down there  soz for posting in the wrong bit


----------

